# Proper way to reside under roof with no overhang?



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

So a side of my house has no roof overhang. What's the proper way to side it to protect it from water? I'll be siding in vinyl, just want to make sure the water doesn't leak behind the siding.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to post a picture so we can see what your seeing.
Removing the old siding before installing the new?
Any plans of reroofing the house any time soon?
One of my many pet peeves is someone cheaping out and not having any roof overhangs.
It can cause issues with the siding, windows door's, foundation, cost more to cool the house.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Here's a picture. The siding's gonna come down, I plan to put sheathing under (there is none now) and then reside in vinyl. Not sure exactly what to do just under the roof and building a roof overhang isn't an option here.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That rake board's going to need to be removed to remove the siding.
If there's enough shingle over hang once the sheathing and house wrap goes on you could replace it with a 2 X 6 and wrap it with coil stock, or use 5/4 X PVC lumber.
Depending on what style siding your going to install the J molding is going to be at least 5/8 and you do not want it sticking out past the rake board.
Plan B, if there's not enough over hang is to add a piece of strapping (2 X 3/4" thick wood) along the bottom of the rake board with a 45 deg. angle ripped at the top of the strapping and wrap the whole thing with coil stock.
That would kick it out beyond the J molding and add an interesting detail.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

First worst way to do it: sheetmetal trim wrap is bent to butt to the siding. Then j channel goes under the wrap and the siding begins. Sometimes you see caulk between the wrap and the channel. This guarantees the rain hitting the trim will flow under the channel and into the siding and you're lucky if you begin to see the damage from inside.

Best way is to build out the facia. I'd nail on at least one layer of 2x. This needs protection above. You can use wide drip edge but you will have to remove some shingle nails. The drip edge goes under the tar paper. Slide in another layer of (min 6" wide strip) over the drip edge overhanging the edging 1". You should replace the shingles to overhang the edging. Dont nail the edging from the side, you'll want to slip in facia wrap later.
House wrap, j channel and siding. 
Bend you facia wrap from painted aluminum sheet and use aluminum nails. You'll want to hang the wrap, not nail it. The sheetmetal moves a lot esp under direct sun so nail span must be far apart. I bent (rental brake) mine about 8' long. 3 nails: 2 edges and 1 middle. I think I nailed it closer to bottom edge and top was held in by the drip edge. The wrap is bent in z shape (think that's the name) and mine was 5" face, about 3/4 to cover the edge (1 1/2 2x facia and 3/4 j channel?) then about 1/2 overlapping the j channel. This way, it is positive overlapping drain plane not depending on the caulk.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Are you sure there's no sheathing? What is the current siding attached to?
Looks like you have quite a bit of shingle overhang so you have some room to work with.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

PatChap said:


> Are you sure there's no sheathing? What is the current siding attached to?
> Looks like you have quite a bit of shingle overhang so you have some room to work with.


The current "siding" is a really nasty flip job. It's not even siding, just cardboard cut to size and nailed to the studs.:furious:


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Dixon12 said:


> The current "siding" is a really nasty flip job. It's not even siding, just cardboard cut to size and nailed to the studs.:furious:


Is the photo the home your refering to? That looks like a manufactured siding product. There may be a cardboard like backer that your seeing.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

PatChap said:


> Is the photo the home your refering to? That looks like a manufactured siding product. There may be a cardboard like backer that your seeing.


That's the house. It may be a real manufactured siding, but I doubt it. I haven't taken any of it off yet, but I looked at the back of it from the inside and looks like straight up cardboard, not like SmartSide or similar.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I had to guess it would be that it's a "Hardboard" type siding.
http://www.hadd.com/documents/siding.pdfhttp://www.hadd.com/documents/siding.pdf


----------

